# Google/Android Advertising



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm sure most of you experience the same arguments as I do with iPhone users about which is better. Unfortunately most of my friends have iPhones and aren't really into technology, so it is usually me all alone defending Android. Regardless, it made me think: why is Android hardly marketed at all? The general public doesn't know about the awesome features of Android, and in my opinion the finger should be directly pointed at Google.

Let's say for example: NFC. Out of all my well educated friends, not one of them knows what it. When Apple releases it (probably 2 years after Android phones have it), they are going to freak out about it and talk about how awesome and intuitive Apple is. The reason? Terrible marketing jobs done by Google and all of the Android phone manufacturers. I haven't seen one decent Android phone commercial that showcases everything it can do that the iPhone can't.

I want to hear everyone's opinion on this: why do you think that Apple has so much better marketing than everyone? After so many years of competition, why can't Google catch up? It can't be that hard.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

I think most of it has to do with Apple being just one of those names that people live and die by. They've made good products but nothing ground breaking and nothing that hasn't been before. I'm sure their overpriced products certainly generate a lot of revenue that ends up going toward advertising. Steve Jobs also had a lot to do with it as well I would assume; he was a marketing genius and one of those Hipster heros. Personally I've never liked Apple products. I've used them, but I've always preferred the alternatives: Zune over iPod, PC/Linux over Mac etc. I don't like my gadgets being so locked down.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Marketing costs money. If you want to keep costs down, you can't just market whatever device/OS you're releasing willy nilly.

Regardless, Android is actually the standard now days. Take a look at market share. It may not be "popular", but it's definitely popular.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry, had to. I'm a child.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I see what your saying, but at the same time, there is a bright side. The people that don't take the time to research and learn just buy the iPhone. Imagine how many more dumb question there would be if these people bought Android phones.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say all iPhone buyers are dumb, but the vast majority of less knowledgeable consumers do buy an iPhone, if they want a smartphone.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Really? "Droid does" "the next big thing is already here" HTC with beats audio". Shit, every single 4g commercial advertises android. It might not be about every feature of Android but the ads are there. Why would Google spend there own money when everyone else is doing it for them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm guessing the difference is that Apple only has one phone to market so it makes it easy to do one or two commercials for the ICrap with actors or whatever and make it sell. Android on the other has hundreds of phones and other devises that come out every month with their own version of the Android OS on it and not all of them perform the same. In theory they all work the same but many Android phones operate differently. Heck there are some crap Android phones that don't work with certain apps whereas the IPhone is on one platform and works the sane straight across the board. I agree 100 percent with you I am always showing up the Icrap users every time I get the chance and trust me I wish our phones where marketed better. Look at what Google did with nexus....This was supposed to be the big stuff when it came out but then the commercial was wack didn't play all the time and no accessories to go with it. The only place I could get a dock for at the time was eBay china docks....seriously?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

I know that marketing costs money, but that hasn't stopped any successful product ever. Marketing is extremely important and usually worth the cost. In my opinion, Google needs to set the hardware requirements higher. I have had so many people tell me that "Droid sucks" (that's another pet peeve, by the way, when people call it 'droid') because they bought the $50 Android bargain phone and it was a piece of shit. The fragmentation really is terrible, and something needs to be done. Maybe not let OEMs put their terrible skin overlays?

My point is that I hate how everyone worships Apple because they don't know any better. If Google had a better marketing plan, my friends would understand why I'm a fan of Android. They won't hear me trying to defend it either, because Apple controls their mind.

No one even knows what the Galaxy Nexus is. Of everyone I've showed, no one has even heard of it. That is definitely a problem and you can't deny it.


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

zathus said:


> Really? "Droid does" "the next big thing is already here" HTC with beats audio". Shit, every single 4g commercial advertises android. It might not be about every feature of Android but the ads are there. Why would Google spend there own money when everyone else is doing it for them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm not denying that there are commercials. I'm saying that they suck. The original Droid commercials were decent, but that's about all I can think of.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

zathus said:


> Really? "Droid does" "the next big thing is already here" HTC with beats audio". Shit, every single 4g commercial advertises android. It might not be about every feature of Android but the ads are there. Why would Google spend there own money when everyone else is doing it for them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Any commercial like that is an advertisement more or less likely for the carrier, not the platform. Sure it might show one or two features on a new phone but in the end it's T-Mobile's 4G or Verizon's LTE they're advertising


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Any commercial like that is an advertisement more or less likely for the carrier, not the platform. Sure it might show one or two features on a new phone but in the end it's T-Mobile's 4G or Verizon's LTE they're advertising


true. But without the android there is no 4g. if somebody says, wow I want 4g speeds... Guess what operating system there going to be using

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't bother trying to convince friends Android is better (it's not always at least from a development perspective). Java is a crap language compared to Objective C based on performance and lack of features (this based on 6-7 years of using Java). Some people are also just heavily invested in Apple crap and at that point (even if you were somehow able to sway their blind faith), it would most likely not be practical for them to use Android.

Google also has to watch how much they advertise Android in order to avoid worrying the other OEMs. They mostly like to remain neutral and let the OEMs advertise Android (to which most rarely do because it's not longer Android really and few advertise it as anything but their own nowadays it seems). I think Google will be hopefully pushing for more control of Android though this year at Google IO in order to curtail some of the fragmentation and other not so great practices by the OEMs. Most iPhone users also somehow think all Android phones are the same (because that's how it is for iphone), which is of course totally untrue as we all know.

On my complaints of Android Development, I don't use Eclipse IDE for development anymore (switched to Intellij for Android a few years ago), but the suggested IDE by Google for Android, Eclipse is also







and always feels like they build it on top of more cruft each new version. Google probably isn't ditching Java any time soon, but they can at least work on better tools for development instead of just going with the de facto community used IDE. If they would write their own IDE for Android from scratch eventually (or at least not from a fork of Eclipse), it would help further Android development quite a bit. There's other things I could suggest need improved, but that would take too long for this little post and not worth mentioning here 

Anyways, back to iPhone users. It's just not worth the time/effort. If they're happy with what they have, let them use it. If they aren't, then they'll come to you and ask for advice. Some of the more curious will eventually wonder why you use Android and then that's when you can tell them. Most people in general (and not limited to iPhone users, as even Android ones do it) are not interested in seeking out what is the best. If they did, every Android users would be rooted and running some custom ROM. They just find what works okay enough for them and stick with that, even if there are things they don't like about it. Even those with root and running custom ROMs on here tend to do that at times.

When your iPhone using friends talk amazingly about something the rest of the world has had for a few years, just smile at them and say, "Oh, you guys can do that now? My last phone was able to do that." Apple users thinking Apple invented things is nothing new. They also tend to claim Apple invented the GUI window OS, the mouse, the MP3 player, the online music store, the app store (and the word "app"), the tablet, the recycle bin, etc etc.


----------

